# Belleayre Blues - Alba Adventures Season 2 Ep 3



## SkiRay (Dec 9, 2014)

We are in search for a home mountain for the season and within close proximity to New York City is a gem of mountain called Belleayre Mountain which we have never skied before. 

Being part of ORDA and the New York State Mountains Ski3 program we thought we would give it a try to see if we would call Belleayre our home mountain for this season.

Upon arriving in very wet conditions, we were greeted by some of the nicest people and staff. Ironically we have two personal friends that have worked at this mountain for years that we so luckily met on our first days there.

This mountain has plenty to offer families and even the adventurous skier with some of the new glades the mountain has added. The plans for Belleayre are grand and I say that this great place is a mountain to ski and too keep an eye on for new features coming up. 

Visit Belleayre - for sure you will love it.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Home mountain near NYC?  Catamount is a place to check out.  Smaller than the Catskill mountains, but has lots of variety and skis big.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2014)

I glad you enjoyed your trip to the Catskills. So many nice hills here in the area.


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 9, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I glad you enjoyed your trip to the Catskills. So many nice hills here in the area.



We want to ski Plattekill too.  We hear great things about that place - like it is the Mad River of the Catskills.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 9, 2014)

SkiRay said:


> We want to ski Plattekill too.  We hear great things about that place - like it is the Mad River of the Catskills.



Wonder if there's anyone on this board that will tell you about Platty?


----------



## catskills (Dec 11, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Wonder if there's anyone on this board that will tell you about Platty?



Yeah its the Mad River of the Catskills 

It also has a nice intermediate blue summit trail,  skiers left,  that winds around and goes over a bridge.   Powder days it can be the best in the east because the powder doesn't get tracked out for days.   Try it you will like it.  

It could use a single chair lift.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 11, 2014)

catskills said:


> Yeah its the Mad River of the Catskills
> 
> It also has a nice intermediate blue summit trail,  skiers left,  that winds around and goes over a bridge.   Powder days it can be the best in the east because the powder doesn't get tracked out for days.   Try it you will like it.
> 
> It could use a single chair lift.



The chairs are slow enough as it is lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

10 minute slow chair lift ride good for looking at views and smoking wacky tobacco . lot s of great in for in the platty thread and come Sunday I be their with others from here . I second catamount cheaper tickets through potter brothers flex discount days at these two and other like d hill . catamount has more snow making then Platty but the mount snow gun looked old the few times I was their last year also not crowed place went on December holidays week and lines were only few minutes. Close to Taconic Parkway. Platty has more natural snow fall then other 3  competion and great thread that was started a few years ago it seems also stop at Brook s in Oneta ? NY for cheap really freequen ( f word) delicious food.


 Sorry for another bell thread hyjack I didn't start it.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 11, 2014)

Have you considered Sundown?


----------



## catskills (Dec 12, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> 10 minute slow chair lift ride good for looking at views and smoking wacky tobacco



H'mm an alternative to the single chair is a special line to pair up with others that want to consume alternative tobacco products (ATP) on the ride up the mountain.    Call it the ATP line.  Later in the day the lift attendant can just keep them forever in the ATP line.  They won't even notice.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 15, 2014)

Spread the word!!!!

Let EVERYONE know that the pow doesn't get tracked...  Greeeeeat...


----------

